# Reading the Intel FPO/Batch Code



## W1zzard (May 24, 2004)

Show article


----------



## kryz (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi,

what meant "lot Number"

eg, I've got a Celeron mobile L322A768

L322 means Produced in the 22nd week 2003.

So what means A768?
What does ist tell me?
Does ist tell, whether it was on the inside or outside of the waver?


----------



## ricoh (Dec 18, 2004)

try http://processorfinder.intel.com


----------



## sweeper (Feb 23, 2005)

Intel Processor Utility


----------

